# 4x4 Blindfolded, U2 Centers Method Tutorial



## ender9994 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I decided to make a video tutorial for solving the centers of the 4x4 blindfolded using the U2 method. I made this so that I could practice teaching others this method as well as the fact that there are not many guides specifically for this.

In part 1, I go over an introduction to the method as well as the basics for shooting pieces in the buffer location to its destination on the F, R, B, and L faces. 






Part 1.5: An explanation of breaking into new cycles as well as an example solve for the F, R, B, and L face centers






Part 2: How to solve the D centers






Part 3: How to solve the U centers





Hopefully this will convince more people to attempt 4x4 blind because with previous knowledge of the m2 method, U2 should easily be learn-able by someone within a hour.

For those that need them, here is a complete list of the center position set up moves:

Centers: 

Ulb: {r’ur} U {r’u’r} U {r’ur} U2 {r’u’r} U2
Ulf: U2
Urb: Buffer
Urf: {r’ur} U’ {r’u’r} U’ {r’ur} U2 {r’u’r} U2

Flu: {U2 b u b' U2} U2 {U2 b u' b' U2}
Fld: {U2 r d2 r’} U2 { r d2 r’ U2}
Fru: {l' u2 l} U2 {l' u2 l}
Frd: {f' d' f} U2 {f' d f}

Rub: {U2 r' u r U2} U2 {U2 r' u' r U2}
Rdb: {U' r' d' r U} U2 {U' r' d r U}
Ruf: {U2 r u’ r’} U2 { r u r’ U2}
Rdf: {l d’ l’} U2 { l d l’}

Ldf: {U' r' d r U} U2 {U' r' d' r U}
Luf: {U2 r' u' r U2} U2 {U2 r' u r U2}
Lbu: {U l u' l' U'} U2 {U l u l' U'}
Ldb: {l d l'} U2 {l d' l'}

Brd: {U b d b' U'} U2 {U b d' b' U'}
Blu: {U' f' u' f U} U2 {U' f' u f U}
Bru: {U l u2 l' U'} U2 {U l u2 l' U'}
Bru: { f u f’} U2 { f u’ f }

Dlf: {l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l'}
Drf: {D' l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D}
Dlb: {D l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D'}
Drb: {D2 l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D2}

Center Parity: U2

Please tell me if there are any mistakes above and feel free to give advice/tips of the tutorial. I am not the greatest speaker/teacher but I wish to become better.

Thanks

Doug

Also, special thanks to trying-to-speedcube because his example solve was how I initially learned.


----------



## MightyGuy (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice tutorial! I'm looking forward to part 2.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I also can't wait for part 2! Looking around, I see very little info out there on 4x4 BLD. (Another reason why this tutorial is so appreciated.) Noob questions: What are the popular methods people are using these days for 4x4 BLD? Is U2 centers a standard solution for centers, or a variation, or something brand new? What are the advantages/disadvantages to this approach, compared to others (if there are others)?


----------



## Marcell (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as I know, for edges: commutator 3-cycles or r2, for centers: commutator 3-cycles or U2. So you could say U2 is "standard". It certainly isn't new: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2860-U2-for-centers
Advantage: less thinking, disadvantage: less efficient (solves only one piece at a time).


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 18, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> I also can't wait for part 2! Looking around, I see very little info out there on 4x4 BLD. (Another reason why this tutorial is so appreciated.) Noob questions: What are the popular methods people are using these days for 4x4 BLD? Is U2 centers a standard solution for centers, or a variation, or something brand new? What are the advantages/disadvantages to this approach, compared to others (if there are others)?


 
To my knowledge the main methods for edges are r2 (which I use) or commutators, while the main methods for centers are commutators or U2. In both cases commutators provide a much more efficient process and can be extremely fast if you get good at them. However, r2 and U2 can be very fast as well due to their lack of intuition during the solve. I believe Dennis Strehlau uses U2 for the centers. 

I am sorry I have not posted the other parts yet, but I guarantee that the final 2 parts will be up by Friday at the latest.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 18, 2011)

can I do [d l d' l'] U2 [l d l' d'] for the Fdl piece?

and to similar to avoid the extra U2 in special cases?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome first part-makes a lot of sense! I assume to break into a new cycle you just pick any other random peice and get that to buffer?


----------



## blah (Jan 18, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure U2 is not the standard method for centers.


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2011)

Define standard method


----------



## Marcell (Jan 18, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> can I do [d l d' l'] U2 [l d l' d'] for the Fdl piece?
> and to similar to avoid the extra U2 in special cases?



Yes, of course.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Erik said:


> Define standard method


I was originally trying to ask how widely used the method was. Perhaps it was an unclear choice of words.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 31, 2011)

Bump for part 2


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry it took so long to finish up this tutorial. The first post has been updated with the rest of the tutorial. If anyone is still confused about something, please tell me and I will make a specific video explaining it.

Doug


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 20, 2011)

there are some algs which have more than one U2 move in them. so to know whether i'll have parity, do i count targets or number of U2s?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 20, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> there are some algs which have more than one U2 move in them. so to know whether i'll have parity, do i count targets or number of U2s?


 
The number of targets will equal the number of U2s. While some algorithms have more than one U2, they also have additional U moves that in the end have the U layer a U2 away. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

so i just count targets? 
and yea, i guess i understand


----------



## mariano.aquino (Oct 22, 2011)

bumping!

what do you think about these algorithms?
(I use Ulb as buffer)

For U face centers:
Ubr: r' F r' b2 r F' r' b2 r2 (A perm)
Ufl: y l F' l b2 l' F l b2 l2 y' (A perm)

For D face: columns commutator
Dfr: r2 D' r2 D r2 U2 r2 D' r2 D r2 (braindead 11-mover)
for the rest, just adjust D face

I just started practicing, and I love it! very easy and braindead. for edges and corners I use r2/R2, so, it´s just more of tha same =)

Thx!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 3, 2013)

Why can I find dozens of blind centers tutorials but not a single edges tutorial?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Why can I find dozens of blind centers tutorials but not a single edges tutorial?


Clicky on my channel 
r2 tutorial


----------

